# Miss Italia



## admin (12 Settembre 2012)

http://tg24.sky.it/tg24/spettacolo/photogallery/2012/09/11/miss_italia_giusy_buscemi.html

Della serie, se non hanno una prima (o inferiore) non le vogliamo


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2012)

Questa sarebbe la più bella d'Italia?Le altre due finaliste sono dieci spanne sopra.


----------



## Vinz (12 Settembre 2012)

E' bella quanto il comodino di casa mia


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2012)

Sì, infatti. Se questa è bella...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Settembre 2012)

Ma che? E' miss Italia? Se la vedessi in strada non mi volterei manco a guardarla  non dico che è brutta ma.. Miss Italia? :O


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2012)

C'ha pure i fianchi e la panza!


----------



## Principe (12 Settembre 2012)

Quella alla sua destra e' 56 volte meglio e altre ne avevo viste che spaccavamo..... C'era una con un cognome rumeno che spaccava


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2012)

Io abolirei proprio il programma.
Le veline sono 400 volte meglio.


----------



## yelle (12 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'ha pure i fianchi e la panza!


e meno male! È una donna, mica una gruccia 
Poi se quella è panza...


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2012)

non è brutta ma neanche è cosi bella, è assurdo che sia miss italia..va beh che ci si poteva aspettare da un programma condotto da fabrizio frizzi


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Settembre 2012)

Non è brutta,però come dite voi nemmeno bellissima. Non ho visto il programma,ma sono strasicuro che ce ne fossero di più belle.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (12 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io abolirei proprio il programma.
> Le veline sono 400 volte meglio.



Le veline sono i manici di scopa che ti fanno passare come ideale di donna, quando della donna non hanno proprio niente.
Questa almeno ha la forma di una donna.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Le veline sono i manici di scopa che ti fanno passare come ideale di donna, quando della donna non hanno proprio niente.
> Questa almeno ha la forma di una donna.


Ti ci vedo davanti alla satta o alla nargi dire: "no guarda, sei un manico di scopa"


----------



## Butcher (12 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Le veline sono i manici di scopa che ti fanno passare come ideale di donna, quando della donna non hanno proprio niente.
> Questa almeno ha la forma di una donna.



Are you serious, bro?


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (12 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ti ci vedo davanti alla satta o alla nargi dire: "no guarda, sei un manico di scopa"



 ..zzo c'entra, però non sono il modello di donna che mi attira di più.
Troppo tese, sembrano di legno. Anche di faccia sono tutte uguali, plasticose.
Di certo non direi quello che hai scritto tu se me le ritrovassi davanti, ma il modello di donna che voglio accanto è più una "Miss Italia".
Per la serie "punto in basso"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Settembre 2012)

Dalle foto sembra molto meno bella di quello che è, in TV era molto meglio.

Questo programma comunque è spazzatura.


----------



## Marilson (12 Settembre 2012)

la siciliana rossa era quella che doveva vincere, dai

Chiara Salvo







unico difetto forse solo labbra un pelino sottili


----------



## Cm Punk (12 Settembre 2012)

Wow esiste ancora questo programma.. ma chi se lo vede!?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (12 Settembre 2012)

Ce la chiaveremmo tutti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Settembre 2012)

ma dai le due finaliste erano mille volte meglio...


----------



## Dottorm (12 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io abolirei proprio il programma.
> Le veline sono 400 volte meglio.



In effetti, la giustificazione "è un programma storico" è fondamentalmente una giustificazione inutile. E' un programma inattuale.
Hanno messo in pensione grandi programmi come Giochi senza Frontiere o Festivalbar perchè non più attuali.
Non dico di eliminare il concorso, ma facessero solo quello. Ormai questo programma annaspa, non se lo c**a più nessuno dai


----------



## Jino (12 Settembre 2012)

Non è certo una bellezza irresistibile... ma quand'è che avrebbero fatto miss italia!?


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> e meno male! È una donna, mica una gruccia
> Poi se quella è panza...



Assolutamente. Ma dalla più bella d'Italia uno si aspetterebbe la PERFEZIONE!


----------



## Jino (12 Settembre 2012)

Naaa la perfezione è brutta  però una ragazza che la guardi e ti prende decisamente  questa non ti dice niente, due occhi bellissimi, la per il resto è una ragazza normalissima...


----------



## esjie (12 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè ogni anno Miss Italia è un cesso 

La bellezza è soggettiva e blablabla ecc.


----------



## Miro (12 Settembre 2012)

Non fa gridare al miracolo ma di sicuro brutta non è.


----------



## Canonista (12 Settembre 2012)

Ho amiche molto più gnocche...e neanche se la tirano


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Settembre 2012)

Carina ma nulla di spettacolare comunque!


----------



## Dexter (12 Settembre 2012)

ma che è  ? dai ti fai un giretto un pomeriggio per i negozi di un centro commerciale in un qualunque luogo della terra e ne trovi almeno 10-15 più bone !


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Settembre 2012)

La sagra del manico da scopa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Le veline sono i manici di scopa che ti fanno passare come ideale di donna, quando della donna non hanno proprio niente.
> Questa almeno ha la forma di una donna.



Scusa ma mi sono perso. Le veline mediamente peseranno 5/6kg in più delle miss italia di turno. Cioè, ma qualcuno ha mai visto, recentemente, una miss italia dotata di ghiandole mammarie più pesanti di 50 grammi?


----------



## DannySa (12 Settembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la siciliana rossa era quella che doveva vincere, dai
> 
> Chiara Salvo
> 
> ...



Sì lei era un gran gnocca, ma pure un'altra era 10.000 volte meglio di questa 






poi coi ricci così non mi piacciono per nulla, bruttina


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sì lei era un gran gnocca, ma pure un'altra era 10.000 volte meglio di questa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh beh.


----------



## DannySa (12 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Eh beh.



??! sei homo?


----------



## BB7 (12 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io abolirei proprio il programma.
> Le veline sono 400 volte meglio.



Mah pure le veline se guardi scelgono sempre le peggiori...


----------



## DannySa (12 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Mah pure le veline se guardi scelgono sempre le peggiori...



L'importante è che si comportino da zoccolone, è stato il programma migliore dell'estate.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> ??! sei homo?



Non ero ironico


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (12 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La sagra del manico da scopa.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Fai anche una decina di kg, e si vedono tutti.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)














Preferisco sempre la prima come tipo di ragazza.
Poi ovvio ci sono le eccezioni, qualche Miss Italia "secca" e qualche Velina più "tonda", ma parlavo dell'ideale di immagine che le due tipologie hanno storicamente.

Per inciso questa Miss Italia non mi dice nulla, ma somiglia un po' a Vittoria Puccini.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Mah pure le veline se guardi scelgono sempre le peggiori...



la satta e la nargi?


----------



## francylomba (12 Settembre 2012)

vorrei vedere le miss senza trucco ..


----------



## Blu71 (12 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me non ha vinto, nè quasi mai vince, la migliore.


----------



## DannySa (12 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non ero ironico



Ah ecco


----------



## yelle (12 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Ma dalla più bella d'Italia uno si aspetterebbe la PERFEZIONE!


son d'accordo sul fatto che non meriti la fascia di più bella d'Italia, ma la perfezione (che in ogni caso non è di questo mondo) è personale, e per quel che mi riguarda non è data solo dall'ampiezza dei propri fianchi XD


----------



## Dexter (12 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> son d'accordo sul fatto che non meriti la fascia di più bella d'Italia, ma la perfezione (che in ogni caso non è di questo mondo) è personale, e per quel che mi riguarda non è data solo dall'ampiezza dei propri fianchi XD



per quanto sia personale nessun uomo al mondo riterrebbe perfetta una con i fianconi (non è il caso della miss,anche se poco poco di vede)


----------



## yelle (12 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> per quanto sia personale nessun uomo al mondo riterrebbe perfetta una con i fianconi (non è il caso della miss,anche se poco poco di vede)


bhe, certamente, ma quelli non sono fianconi, sono fianchi normalissimi XD


----------



## yelle (12 Settembre 2012)

comunque la miss che ha mandato tutti af*an**** meritava mille volte di più







- - - Aggiornato - - -


----------



## DannySa (12 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> comunque la miss che ha mandato tutti af*an**** meritava mille volte di più
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In assoluto la migliore di tutte


----------



## Dottorm (13 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Naaa la perfezione è brutta  però una ragazza che la guardi e ti prende decisamente  questa non ti dice niente, due occhi bellissimi, la per il resto è una ragazza normalissima...



Per me la miss Italia tipo è come quella del 2010. Alta, mora, stragnocca e dall'aspetto spietato.


----------



## Degenerate X (13 Settembre 2012)

Lei?


----------



## tamba84 (14 Settembre 2012)

secondo me è una bella ragazza,non ho presente le altre 2 finaliste ma non è un cesso dai|


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2012)

Confondibile nella massa, come soglio dire. Penso che tutti noi abbiamo amiche anche più carine.


iceman. ha scritto:


> Io abolirei proprio il programma.
> Le veline sono 400 volte meglio.


A veline ci sono delle strafiche assurde


----------



## Andrea89 (14 Settembre 2012)

Conosco ragazze molto più carine.


----------



## BB7 (14 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Confondibile nella massa, come soglio dire. Penso che tutti noi abbiamo amiche anche più carine.
> 
> A veline ci sono delle strafiche assurde



Si è vero però se guardi il programma pure là ci sono dei giudici incompetenti che scelgono sempre le peggiori...


----------



## tamba84 (14 Settembre 2012)

miss italia ha un ragionamento di base diverso da veline dove si premia solo la bellezza,ma si guarda anche qlc altro,un minimo di inteligenza di presenza,non è solo un pezzo di carne "dato in pasto alle telecamere"è qlc d più.Bisognerebbe capire questo concetto prima.


----------



## BB7 (14 Settembre 2012)

Tamba il problema è che a Veline non premiano nè l'una nè l'altra... prova a guardarti una puntata qualsiasi e guarda chi vince... il problema è che i giudici scelti per votare sono dei casi "particolari".


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Settembre 2012)

un cesso no ma non è assolutamente niente fuori dalla norma..se la vedessi in giro non rimarrei stregato

quella dell'anno scorso non era mica male!!


----------



## tamba84 (14 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Tamba il problema è che a Veline non premiano nè l'una nè l'altra... prova a guardarti una puntata qualsiasi e guarda chi vince... il problema è che i giudici scelti per votare sono dei casi "particolari".



pensavo che a veline vincesse chi si scopa meglio greggio..dato che caso strano l'han visto a salò con una 20enne...


----------



## BB7 (14 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> pensavo che a veline vincesse chi si scopa meglio greggio..dato che caso strano l'han visto a salò con una 20enne...



Questo spiegherebbe molte cose...


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Settembre 2012)

io me la schiaccerei di brutto...


----------



## Need4 (14 Settembre 2012)

La rossa è da urlo!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> pensavo che a veline vincesse chi si scopa meglio greggio..dato che caso strano l'han visto a salò con una 20enne...



Corretto, è risaputo che Greggio abbia da sempre un forte debole per le 18enni e le 20enni... 
In passato ha avuto più fidanzate giovanissime lui che pedobear in persona.


----------



## DannySa (14 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> pensavo che a veline vincesse chi si scopa meglio greggio..dato che caso strano l'han visto a salò con una 20enne...



Grande tamba, comunque Greggio è vero che ha un debole per la ragazze sotto i 35-30 diciamo, anni fa si trombava niente popò di meno che la Senicar e infatti conduceva assieme a lui, chiamalo fesso..


----------



## francylomba (17 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> pensavo che a veline vincesse chi si scopa meglio greggio..dato che caso strano l'han visto a salò con una 20enne...



era questa? casostrano è proprio di salo' 
No copia ed incolla


----------



## smallball (18 Settembre 2012)

pare sia la grande favorita x uno dei 2 posti


----------



## bmb (18 Settembre 2012)

E' evidente che chi si fa aprire da Greggio abbia più di una chance rispetto alle altre. Ho visto uscire ragazze bellissime e rimanere in gioco dei veri e propri roiti.


----------



## Heisenberg (18 Settembre 2012)

Veline andrebbe boicottato cosi come miss italia, due inni alla prostituzione per ottenere successo.


----------



## tamba84 (18 Settembre 2012)

2 miei amici han lo stess cognome ma non credo siano parenti (non che io sappia)

concordo su veline non molto su miss italia,son 2 concetti diversi,per quanto vi sia gente che la da anche a miss italia.


----------



## Hammer (18 Luglio 2013)

Sembra che l'abbiano soppresso sto programma 

Contenti? Delusi?


----------



## Doctore (18 Luglio 2013)

Talebani incoming...
e non ho mai visto miss italia in tutta la mia vita...
Al solo pensiero che tolgano un programma perche va contro la ''morale'' è una cosa che mi fa impazzire..
Persino programmi feccia come grande fratello o l'isola dei famosi potrei difendere


----------



## DannySa (18 Luglio 2013)

Aridatece veline tutto l'anno


----------



## Hammer (18 Luglio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Talebani incoming...
> e non ho mai visto miss italia in tutta la mia vita...
> Al solo pensiero che tolgano un programma perche va contro la ''morale'' è una cosa che mi fa impazzire..
> Persino programmi feccia come grande fratello o l'isola dei famosi potrei difendere



In realtà in Rai hanno deciso di rimuoverlo per eccessivi costi. Costa quasi quanto il festival (tanto per fare un esempio), e i ricavi sono decisamente inferiori. La mia domanda si riferiva alla propria opinione extrapecuniaria sul programma


----------



## Doctore (18 Luglio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> In realtà in Rai hanno deciso di rimuoverlo per eccessivi costi. Costa quasi quanto il festival (tanto per fare un esempio), e i ricavi sono decisamente inferiori. La mia domanda si riferiva alla propria opinione extrapecuniaria sul programma


Mi riferivo alla snob della boldrini...
In ogni caso se c e o non c e campo lo stesso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Luglio 2013)

meglio Veline


----------



## Canonista (18 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> meglio *le* Veline



fixed


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Luglio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> fixed



lol...cmq oltre a loro anche Teo ti faceva morire dalle risate


----------



## runner (19 Luglio 2013)

va là che di gente bigotta e ignorante al mondo ce ne è tanta (non riferito a questo forum)

Veline come Miss Italia non hanno nulla di scandaloso, anzi sono programmi dove delle ragazze che si vogliono fare conoscere possono esprimersi....non c' è niente di male....

allora quelle che la danno via al capo per essere tenute o per fare carriera?

alla fine grazie al "libero arbitrio" ognuno di noi sa cosa è meglio per lui e quindi le critiche le trovo senza senso


----------



## juventino (19 Luglio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Talebani incoming...
> e non ho mai visto miss italia in tutta la mia vita...
> Al solo pensiero che tolgano un programma perche va contro la ''morale'' è una cosa che mi fa impazzire..
> Persino programmi feccia come grande fratello o l'isola dei famosi potrei difendere



Quoto, ma difendere puri escrementi televisivi come Grande Fratello e L'isola dei Famosi no dai


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Luglio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sembra che l'abbiano soppresso sto programma
> 
> Contenti? Delusi?


Non me ne può fregar di meno


----------



## James Watson (19 Luglio 2013)

Premetto che non ho seguito per nulla la vicenda delle polemiche su Miss Italia, 
penso che, onestamente parlando, in questo paese ci sono altri milioni di casi in cui si offende la dignità e la rispettabilità delle donne italiane, per cui mi pare una polemica inutile e senza senso..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Luglio 2013)

La casta e immacolata Boldrini sarà delusa, il programma lo acquista o Mediaset o Sky.


----------



## James Watson (19 Luglio 2013)

Comunque io non penso che c'entri molto il "bigottismo" in senso tradizionale, penso che le motivazioni alla base di queste polemiche siano molto diverse..


----------

